# Postfix issue - Must issue a STARTTLS command first



## rubijn (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi,

A new question from a novice in freebsd.
I install postfix with dovecot and mysql gestion. 
I create domain/ and virtual mail box via postfixadmin

Pop was ok (i could open a telnet 110 from other server and open one off my virtual mailbox).

But i can't send mail to this mail box. when i try i have this mailer dameon ? 

<rubijn@just-id.com>: host ns367166.ovh.net[94.23.24.7] said: 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first (in reply to MAIL FROM command)

Sory if this question was trivial...

Thanks for answer.


----------



## rubijn (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok i remove tls from master.cf and this error go away....


----------



## brd@ (Jan 22, 2009)

Try posting the output of: 
	
	



```
postconf -n
```


----------

